# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Meeting in early February?

## jayhawkgirl

Are there any plans afoot for a forum gathering in early February?

----------


## LMAC

Not that I know of -- but we are interested.  Shall we get something together at the Baz Bar?

----------


## Jeanette

We are there February 5-14. My brain is already there.  :cool:

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Not that I know of -- but we are interested.  Shall we get something together at the Baz Bar?



Sounds great.  I just don't know the best way to arrange something at BAZ Bar.  We are on island 1/30-2/13, and I know that 2/9 is Carnaval, and the next day is the Vaval festival, so I don't know what the best day would be.  Just let me know what I can do.

----------


## elgreaux

Vaval is a fun night to do something at BAZ, as the parade goes right by there....

----------


## soyabeans

we are on the island Jan 30 to Feb 19, count us in

----------


## flyrod

Sounds great! Helen and I are on the island last week and would love to join.
 Bob

----------


## LMAC

As you will notice, I started a new post for this.  I picked the 3rd since everyone may not want to go into town for Vaval.  Those who do can have another 
"get together".

----------


## Eve

> We are there February 5-14. My brain is already there.



ditto

----------


## stbartshopper

We are going to try to be there.

----------


## JEK

> We are going to try to be there.



Great! We need Hopper pics!

----------

